# You've been punk't! goat style



## redtailgal (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to see you're on the mend.  Nice pictures.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jun 5, 2011)

Was Ashton Kutcher there w/ the camera?

And...whoever said such mean hateful things to you....
I hope they poop in bed and lay in it all night.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 5, 2011)

Oooo, that's a great curse, Rolls! 

I never would have spotted that hiding goat without help!

My Ginger punks me now and then.  I've even shoved and rocked her while shouting and in tears before she woke up, blinking.  She can be a sound sleeper.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2011)

What a good goat punking you got!

And I agree with Roll on the hex to the one being mean to you


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 6, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Oooo, that's a great curse, Rolls!
> 
> I never would have spotted that hiding goat without help!
> 
> My Ginger punks me now and then.  I've even shoved and rocked her while shouting and in tears before she woke up, blinking.  She can be a sound sleeper.


My ten year old doe does that to me. She doesn't look like she's breathing, and won't move even if I yell in her face. I'm worried that just as I get used to how heavy a sleeper she is and quit worrying every time I see her on her side, she'll actually be laying dead in her pen and I won't know for a while. :/

I'm glad your boys are ok, that's scary!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 6, 2011)

............


----------



## lilhill (Jun 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol @ Rolls.
> 
> I'm on strike on the "family farm".  Havent done a thing for almost a week now.
> 
> ...


  Oooooo, I love this!  You GO girl!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 6, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> My Ginger punks me now and then.  I've even shoved and rocked her while shouting and in tears before she woke up, blinking.  She can be a sound sleeper.


My 15 year old dog has done that to me twice.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## Mzyla (Jun 6, 2011)

While reading your first lines, hairs were standing on my skin... I was thinking that your remaining goats were really dead.
So glad that they are OK. You surely don't need any more stress....


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Jun 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> (envision a little devilish horned emoticon here)


You mean like these  

 , 

 , 

 ,

  ?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 6, 2011)

..


----------



## elevan (Jun 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> those are perfect!
> 
> Guess what I did today?
> 
> I tore down some fence.


You little devil!


----------



## Margali (Jun 6, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> UNTIL I went out of the barn, and a particular person said that with the goat-luck I am having, they will both drop dead by morning since I was the one who fed them.  Then proceeded to tell me what would be done with the rest of the pasture when they are gone.


  
I hope whoever said that got a shovel to the noggin and slept outside! Glad your other goats are okay.


----------

